# Is Big Cedar still owned by Bass Pro?



## ruthjayne (Jan 23, 2010)

If not, is there still any connection?  Our local paper just had an article about staying at Big Cedar and it said that it was "owned by Bass Pro Shop". The writer was freaked out about "all the dead animals".


----------



## akp (Jan 23, 2010)

*Big Cedar Lodge (rental propertly) is owned by Bass Pro.*

The Wilderness Club at Big Cedar (WCBC) is the timeshare portion and is jointly owned by Bass Pro (Johnny Morris) and Bluegreen Vacation Clubs.

Both parts (rental and timeshare) are decorated in luxury lodge style with lots of dead animals.

Anita


----------



## ruthjayne (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting.  Thanks.  I thought all of the comments about the dead animals were pretty funny.  Obviously this reporter had never beed out of the city.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Cedar is a great resort.  It's so popular that they are expanding it even in this very poor real estate market.  There is even another resort development being built out a few miles away by Bluegreen and Johnny Morris. It's called the Cliffs at Long Creek.  I hope they keep adding new resorts like these in other parts of the country.


Here are the resort website links for both resorts.

Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar

The Cliffs at Long Creek


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 23, 2010)

Wonder if the OP has ever visited the Bass Pro shop store in Springfield MO???? When we were there there were ducks walking around the store.  VERY place.  And lots of stuffed animals and birds there too.  The store at Gulf Coast Town Mall  in Estero (Ft. Myers area) even has a stuffed wild boar...we have lots of live ones down here.  

Bet they never went hunting or fishing either.   They have missed a lot.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 24, 2010)

Hunters & dead animals sorta go together, don't you think?


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm glad to hear they're expanding Big Cedar.  I've never been able to pull it on RCI in the summer.


----------



## SunSand (Feb 2, 2010)

Any idea if the current construction site is a mess?  We have reservations in early May.  The bluegreen website says they're building a new lodge until June.  Hopefully there won't be a ton of mud and noise in May.


----------



## cjareed (Feb 3, 2010)

SunSand said:


> Any idea if the current construction site is a mess?  We have reservations in early May.  The bluegreen website says they're building a new lodge until June.  Hopefully there won't be a ton of mud and noise in May.



We have been in December and January. We are going again this next week.  The construction is off to the side and it does not seem to be much noise or mess.   They will probably be putting in the landscaping by May.


----------



## akp (Feb 3, 2010)

*SMcdo, you're unlikely to see a Big Cedar summer deposit.*

The problem is that few Bluegreen owners want to pony up the big dog summer Big Cedar into the RCI weeks black hole...you'd think it would have good trading power, but who knows? 

Maybe you'll see a smaller (studio or 1 bedroom) early in the summer, but after mid June when it switches to High Red, I'd be shocked if even a handful get into RCI.  

But if you're interested and have something good to trade, you'd have a good chance to set up a direct exchange with a Bluegreen owner. 

I've setup a direct exchange in 2011 with a Wyndham owner for a Big Cedar summer week.  It is a win/win and he'd never be able to get the week from RCI, nor would I be able to get the week he's booking for me.

Anita


----------



## SunSand (Feb 4, 2010)

Helpful information, we should be good in May.  Thank you.


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, Anita.  I've wondered about the background on this resort's availability.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 10, 2010)

SMcdo said:


> Thank you, Anita.  I've wondered about the background on this resort's availability.



You are much better off doing a direct exchange with a Bluegreen owner into Big Cedar.  Lots of them around.  Someone always wanting to go somewhere else.  You can post message into one of the Bluegreen Forums.  Never know what you'll get.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 19, 2011)

*Would recomend this resort*

We stayed here this past summer for a quick get-away (purchased three nights in a studio off of eBay).  The resort is massive and spread out; you need a car just to get around the resort.  The resort is really nice and had beautiful mounts in the room (what everyone else on the post is calling dead animals).  The resort is several miles from Branson and I think this is actually a plus.   We spent one afternoon at one of the pools and it was great.   Each condo complex has its own pool and most of them are free form with waterfalls.


----------

